# DTG fulfillment service in Charlotte, NC



## Kcedit (Dec 23, 2010)

I am looking for a fulfillment service who can do one offs and use either Neoflex or Anajet. I am based in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out Galloree.com they are in charlotte.


----------

